# shift kits



## gtobro (Apr 13, 2009)

im looking for a short throw shifter that has the feel of a gti or a 350z somthing like this does anybody have a clue to what shifter kit and company would have that.
or does anybody know if the short stick will help for what im trying to achieve please let me know and if you have what im looking for forsale let me know


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

You should look at the GMM or Billet shifter. The adjustable Billet probably has the shortest shift, but it starts off pretty stiff and is the more expensive option.

I got the GTO inspected yesterday at a Pontiac dealer. The guy couldn't find reverse, after multiple trys. The other guys were making fun of him. So I figure the shifter is still stiffer than stock.


----------

